# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  اليوم الوطني

## العين الغضية

أخواتي بغيت أسئلة لليوم الوطني 
 قبل الأحد لو سمحتن 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## هند سلطان

1.من الذي صمم علم الإمارات؟
2.ماذا تعني ألوان علم الامارات وتوزيعها ؟
3.ما اسم الشاعر الذي كتب كلمات النشيد الوطني ؟؟
4.من ملحن النشيد الوطني لدولة الامارات ؟
5.متى تم اعتماد النشيد الوطني لدولة الامارات ؟
6.اين كان اول اجتماع لاقامة الاتحاد وفي اي عام ؟؟
7.ما هو التوقيت لدولة الامارات بنسبة لتوقيت جرينتش ؟
8.ما الدول الخليجيه التي انسحبت من الاتحاد ؟؟
9.ما هي آخر امارة دخلت الاتحاد؟؟
10.كم مساحة دولة الامارات ؟
11.ما هو الاسم الرسمي لدولة الامارات باللغة العربية ؟
12.كم تبلغ مساحة امارة ابوظبي ؟
13.ما هي اسماء جزر الامارات المحتلة ؟
14.ما هي عاصمة الاقتصادية لدولة الامارات ؟
15.ما هي عملة دولة الامارات ؟
16.من هو اول رئيس لدولة الامارات ؟
17.أين تقع دولة الامارات ؟
18.
تشترك دولة الامارات في حدود برية مع ؟
19.
ما هي اللغة الرسمية لدولة الامارات ؟
20.
اذكر ثلاث جزر مهمة لامارة أبوظبي ؟
21.
ما هي العاصمة السياسية لدولة الامارات ؟
22.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة دبي ؟
23.
من كان اول نائب الرئيس لدولة الامارات ؟
24.
ما هي العاصمة الثقافية لدولة الامارات ؟
25.
ما هي اهم مدن في دولة الامارات ؟
26.
كم عدد امارات في دولة الامارات ؟
27.
ما هي عاصمة التاريخية لدولة الامارات ؟
28.
ما هي اللغة التجارية في دولة الامارات ؟
29.اذكر أربع عطلات رسمية في دولة الامارات ؟
30.اذكر اسم اول امارتين اعلنا بقيام الاتحاد بينهم ؟
31.
متى انسحبت البحرين من الاتحاد ؟
32.
متى انسحبت قطر من الاتحاد ؟
34.
اذكر اسم الحاكمين اللذين اجتمعا اول مرة لتحقيق واعلان الاتحاد بين امارتين ؟
35.في اي عام تم اعلان عن قيام دولة الامارات باتحاد 6 امارات ؟
36.متى انشئت جمعية المرأة الضبيانية ؟
37.
متى انشئ الاتحاد النسائي العام ؟
38.
متى انضم الاتحاد النسائي العام لدولة الامارات إلى اتحاد النسائي العربي ؟
39.اذكر ثلاث اشياء يشرف عليها الاتحاد النسائي العام ؟
40.اذكر ثلاث مناطق سياحية لامارة ابوظبي ؟
41.اذكر ثلاث مناطق سياحية لامارة دبي ؟
42.كم تبلغ مساحة امارة عجمان ؟
43.
لماذا سمية امارة ام القيوين بهذا الاسم ؟
44.
كم تبلغ طول شواطئ امارة ام القيوين ؟
45.
اين تقع مركز السياحي لامارة ام القيوين ؟
46.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة ام القيوين ؟
47.
ما هو الاسم القديم لامارة راس الخيمة ؟
48.
اين تقع امارة راس الخيمة ؟
49.اذكر ثلاث معالم سياحية لامارة الفجيرة ؟
50.لماذا سميت امارة الفجيرة بهذا الاسم ؟
51.
لماذا سميت امارة راس الاخيمة بهذا الاسم ؟
52.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة الفجيرة ؟
53.
كم تبلغ ارتفاع جبل حفيت ؟
54.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة الشارقة ؟
55.
الوصل

56.
اذكر ثلاث ابرز مواقع أثرية بدولة الامارات ؟
57.لماذا سميت امارة دبي بالاسم دبي ؟
58.ما أصل اسم ابوظبي ؟
59.
لماذا سميت امارة عجمان بهذا الاسم ؟
60.ما سبب تسمية امارة راس الخيمة بهذا الاسم ؟
61.ما هو الاسم القديم لامارة أبوظبي ؟
62.
من هو حاكم امارة الشارقة ؟
63.
متى قرر توحيد القوات المسلحة في الامارات ؟
64.
متى تم افتتاح جامعة الامارات ؟
65.
ما هي اكبر امارة من حيث المساحة ؟
66.
ما هي اصغر امارة من حيث المساحة ؟
67.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان وليا للعهد لامارة أبوظبي ؟
68.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ؟
69.من كان حاكم امارة الشارقة قبل 
الشيخ الدكتور سلطان بن محمد القاسمي ؟
70.اذكر اسم حاكم امارة دبي عند اعلان قيام دولة الامارات ؟
71.من هو اول رئيس لمجلس الوزراء في دولة الامارات ؟
72.
من هو حاكم امارة الفجيرة الحالي ؟
73.
من هو حاكم امارة أم القيوين ؟
74.
متى تولى صاحب السمو الشيخ صقر بن محمد القاسمي الحكم ؟
75.
متى انضم امارة راس الخيمة الى اتحاد دولة الامارات ؟
76.
متى اجري أول تعداد سكاني لدولة الامارات ؟
77.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان حاكما لامارة أبوظبي ؟
78.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة دبي ؟
79.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة الشارقة ؟
80.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ راشد بن سعيد آل مكتوم حاكما في دبي ؟

81.متى ولد الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن صقر القاسمي ؟
82.
من كان حاكم امارة الشارقة عند قيام دولة الامارات ؟

83.
متى تم تعيين الحاكم الحالي لامارة عجمان ؟
84.
من هو مؤسس دولة القواسم في رأس الخيمة ؟
85.
متى ولد الشيخ حمد بن محمد الشرقي ؟
86.
من هو الحاكم لامارة الفجيرة عند قيام دولة الامارات ؟
87.
من هو ولي عهد الحالي لامارة الفجيرة ؟
88.
متى ولد الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان ؟
89.
اذكر اسم اول حقل بحري لامارة ابوظبي افتتح لانتاج النفط ؟
90.
من كان حاكم امارة ابوظبي قبل الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان ؟
91.
لماذا سمي الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان باسمه زايد ؟
92.
متى تولى الشيخ شخبوط حكم امارة أبوظبي ؟
93.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة عجمان ؟
94.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة راس الخيمة ؟

----------


## شموووخه

يعطيج العافية ماقصرتي..^_^

----------


## صيدلانية

ما أعرف والله

----------


## هند سلطان

تبغون الأجويه عندي

----------


## ديمات

حبيبتي مشكورة بس بغيت الأجوبة من فضلك

----------


## Um.Nasser

> تبغون الأجويه عندي



أكيييييييييييييد الغالية
 :12 (27):

----------


## هند سلطان

أسئلة عن دولة الامارات واجوبتها



1.من الذي صمم علم الإمارات؟


سعادة عبدالله محمد المعينة الوزير المفوض بوزارة الخارجية

2.ماذا تعني ألوان علم الامارات وتوزيعها ؟


لون الابيض ترمز للخير والمعروف والبر ، اما اللون الاسود ترمز للمعارك ، واللون الاخضر ترمز لل الاراضي الواسعة ، اما اللون الاحمر فترمز للسيوف التي خضبتها دماء الأعداء بعد الانتصار عليهم

3.ما اسم الشاعر الذي كتب كلمات النشيد الوطني ؟؟


كلمات عارف الشيخ عبد الله الحسن 


4.من ملحن النشيد الوطني لدولة الامارات ؟

من ألحان محمد عبد الوهاب 

5.متى تم اعتماد النشيد الوطني لدولة الامارات ؟

اعتمد منذ عام 1971م 



6.اين كان اول اجتماع لاقامة الاتحاد وفي اي عام ؟؟


في منطقة السميح على الحدود بين امارة ابوظبي وامارة دبي في 18 فبراير 1968 

7.ما هو التوقيت لدولة الامارات بنسبة لتوقيت جرينتش ؟


توقيت الإمارات يسبق توقيت جرينتش بأربع ساعات + 4

8.ما الدول الخليجيه التي انسحبت من الاتحاد ؟؟


البحرين و قطر

9.ما هي آخر امارة دخلت الاتحاد؟؟


امارة راس الخيمة

10.كم مساحة دولة الامارات ؟


83.600 كيلو متر مربع 

11.ما هو الاسم الرسمي لدولة الامارات باللغة العربية ؟


الامارات العربية المتحدة


12.كم تبلغ مساحة امارة ابوظبي ؟


تبلغ مساحة إمارة أبوظبي نحو 67340 كيلومتراً مربعاً

13.ما هي اسماء جزر الامارات المحتلة ؟


طنب الكبرى ، طنب الصغرى ، أبو موسى 


14.ما هي عاصمة الاقتصادية لدولة الامارات ؟


دبي

15.ما هي عملة دولة الامارات ؟


الدرهم

16.من هو اول رئيس لدولة الامارات ؟


الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رحمة الله عليه

17.أين تقع دولة الامارات ؟


تقع دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة على الجزء الشرقي من شبه الجزيرة العربية وتمتد سواحلها على طول الخليج العربي وخليج عمان 

18.
تشترك دولة الامارات في حدود برية مع ؟


عمان والسعودية قطر

19.
ما هي اللغة الرسمية لدولة الامارات ؟


اللغة العربية

20.
اذكر ثلاث جزر مهمة لامارة أبوظبي ؟


جزيرة صير بني ياس ، وجزيرة دلما ، وجزيرة أم النار . .. جزيرة داس ، وجزيرة أبو الأبيض 

21.
ما هي العاصمة السياسية لدولة الامارات ؟


أبوظبي

22.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة دبي ؟


تبلغ مساحة إمارة دبي حوالي 3885 كيلومتراً

23.
من كان اول نائب الرئيس لدولة الامارات ؟


الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آن نهيان 

24.
ما هي العاصمة الثقافية لدولة الامارات ؟


الشارقة


25.
ما هي اهم مدن في دولة الامارات ؟


أبوظبي ، دبي ، الشارقة ، العين ، عجمان ، راس الخيمة ، ام القيوين ، الفجيرة

26.
كم عدد امارات في دولة الامارات ؟


سبعة

27.
ما هي عاصمة التاريخية لدولة الامارات ؟


راس الخيمة

28.
ما هي اللغة التجارية في دولة الامارات ؟


اللغة الانجليزية


29.اذكر أربع عطلات رسمية في دولة الامارات ؟


1 يناير : رأس السنة الميلادية ، ثاني من ديسمبر : العيد الوطني ، عيد الفطر ، عيد الأضحى ، ..... و رأس السنة الهجرية ، المولد النبوي الشريف ، ليلة الإسراء والمعراج ....

30.اذكر اسم اول امارتين اعلنا بقيام الاتحاد بينهم ؟

امارة ابوظبي وامارة دبي



31.
متى انسحبت البحرين من الاتحاد ؟


في 14 اغسطس 1971 

32.
متى انسحبت قطر من الاتحاد ؟


الأول من سبتمبر 1971

34.
اذكر اسم الحاكمين اللذين اجتمعا اول مرة لتحقيق واعلان الاتحاد بين امارتين ؟


المغفور له الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان و المغفور له الشيخ راشد بن سعيد أل مكتوم


35.في اي عام تم اعلان عن قيام دولة الامارات باتحاد 6 امارات ؟

في الثاني من ديسمبر عام 1971


36.متى انشئت جمعية المرأة الضبيانية ؟


في عام 1972

37.
متى انشئ الاتحاد النسائي العام ؟


في عام 1974 

38.
متى انضم الاتحاد النسائي العام لدولة الامارات إلى اتحاد النسائي العربي ؟


عام 1978



39.اذكر ثلاث اشياء يشرف عليها الاتحاد النسائي العام ؟


يشرف الاتحاد النسائي على نشاط الجمعيات وفروع الاتحاد بالدولة. وله نشاط ملموس بتعليم المرأة ، ويقوم أيضا بتنظيم المحاضرات والندوات وإقامة المعارض السنوية وإنشاء مراكز احياء الصناعات التقليدية ورعاية التراث. ويشارك في المؤتمرات العربية والعالمية



40.اذكر ثلاث مناطق سياحية لامارة ابوظبي ؟


واحة ليو ،
حدائق ومتنزهات أبوظبي ، جبل حفيت بالعين ..... العين الفايضة وبحيرات الينابيع الكبريتية ، حدائق هيلي بالعين ، الجزر دلما ، صير بني ياس ،السعديات ....


41.اذكر ثلاث مناطق سياحية لامارة دبي ؟


قرية التراث ، منزل الشيخ سعيد في الشندغة ، قلعة الفهيدي التاريخية ، وحديقة الحيوان على طريق شاطئ الجميرا حيث تضم كافة أنواع الحيوانات من كل بقاع العالم .... مسجد الجميرا المشهور بروعة الفن المعماري وهيبة برج العرب الذي يقف شامخا على ضفاف البحر ، الحدائق البحرية مثل شاطئ الجميرا ، خور دبي ، الممزر وبرج دبي ومول دبي اكبر مول في العالم والحديقة الثلجية والتزلج في مول الامارات ووو 

42.كم تبلغ مساحة امارة عجمان ؟


تبلغ مساحة إمارة عجمان 460 كيلو متر مربع

43.
لماذا سمية امارة ام القيوين بهذا الاسم ؟


أصل تسميتها أم القوتين لأن موقعها كان نقطة تجمع للوحدات البرية والبحرية أيام الحروب البرتغالية وغيرها ..

44.
كم تبلغ طول شواطئ امارة ام القيوين ؟


بطول 23 كم 

45.
اين تقع مركز السياحي لامارة ام القيوين ؟


يقع المركز السياحي على بحيرة أم القيوين حيث تمتد الجزر الخضراء على مسافة عدة أميال 

46.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة ام القيوين ؟


تبلغ مساحة الإمارة حوالي 777 كيلومترا مربعا 

47.
ما هو الاسم القديم لامارة راس الخيمة ؟


جلفار

48.
اين تقع امارة راس الخيمة ؟


تقع في أقصى حدود المشرق العربي 


49.اذكر ثلاث معالم سياحية لامارة الفجيرة ؟


ساحة مصارعة الثيران ، حديقة عين مضب السياحية الكبريتية ، قرية الفجيرة للتراث ....... متحف الفجيرة ، سوق الجمعة بمسافي ، قلعة البثنة ، مسجد البدية ، قصر الحيل ، شلالات وادي الوريعة ....

50.لماذا سميت امارة الفجيرة بهذا الاسم ؟


نسبة إلى تفجر الينابيع المائية من تحت الجبال الموجودة هناك ..

51.
لماذا سميت امارة راس الاخيمة بهذا الاسم ؟


نسبة إلى الخيمة التي كانت تنصبها الملكة الزباء على قمة جبل واسمها القديم جلفار ..

52.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة الفجيرة ؟


تبلغ مساحة الإمارة 1165 كليومترا مربعا 

53.
كم تبلغ ارتفاع جبل حفيت ؟


يبلغ ارتفاعه نحو 1220 مترا 

54.
كم تبلغ مساحة امارة الشارقة ؟


تبلغ مساحتها2600 كم مربع 

55.
ما هو الاسم القديم لامارة دبي ؟

الوصل

56.
اذكر ثلاث ابرز مواقع أثرية بدولة الامارات ؟


مدافـن جبل حفيت ، حـدائق هيلي ، تـل أبرق ، ديـر الرهبان ، أثار مدينـة الدور في أم القيوين ، منطقة شمل في رأس الخيمة ....



57.لماذا سميت امارة دبي بالاسم دبي ؟


دبي تصغير دبا وهو الجراد الذي لم تثبت له الأجنحة بعد سميت بذلك لأنها كان ينتشر فيها الجراد آنذاك قبل أن تسكن

58.ما أصل اسم ابوظبي ؟


سميت بذلك لانها كانت موطن الظباء وقالوا أيضا بأن صيادا اصطاد ظبيا في تلك الجزيرة بعد عناء ولما أمسكه كان متعبا من العطش فذهب يبحث عن بئر فلما وجده كان البئر قد جف فمات الصياد والظبي واكتشفت جثتاهما فيما بعد قرب البئر فسموا البئر " أبوظبي " 

59.
لماذا سميت امارة عجمان بهذا الاسم ؟


سميت بذلك نسبة إلى قبيلة العجمان العربية الكريمة هنا
ك 


60.ما سبب تسمية امارة راس الخيمة بهذا الاسم ؟


نسبة إلى الخيمة التي كانت تنصبها الملكة الزباء على قمة جبل واسمها القديم جلفار ..



61.ما هو الاسم القديم لامارة أبوظبي ؟


أم النار

62.
من هو حاكم امارة الشارقة ؟


صاحب السمو الشيخ الدكتور سلطان بن محمد القاسمي 

63.
متى قرر توحيد القوات المسلحة في الامارات ؟


عام 1976

64.
متى تم افتتاح جامعة الامارات ؟


في العام الدراسي 1977-1978 

65.
ما هي اكبر امارة من حيث المساحة ؟


أبوظبي

66.
ما هي اصغر امارة من حيث المساحة ؟


عجمان

67.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان وليا للعهد لامارة أبوظبي ؟


الأول من فبراير 1969 

68.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ؟


منذ 1976

69.من كان حاكم امارة الشارقة قبل 
الشيخ الدكتور سلطان بن محمد القاسمي ؟


المغفور له بإذن الله الشيخ خالد بن محمد القاسمي .

70.اذكر اسم حاكم امارة دبي عند اعلان قيام دولة الامارات ؟


الشيخ راشد بن سعيد أل مكتوم رحمة الله عليه


71.من هو اول رئيس لمجلس الوزراء في دولة الامارات ؟


الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد أل مكتوم

72.
من هو حاكم امارة الفجيرة الحالي ؟


صاحب السمو الشيخ حمد بن محمد الشرقي 

73.
من هو حاكم امارة أم القيوين ؟


صاحب السمو الشيخ راشد بن أحمد المعلا 

74.
متى تولى صاحب السمو الشيخ صقر بن محمد القاسمي الحكم ؟


في 17 يوليو 1948

75.
متى انضم امارة راس الخيمة الى اتحاد دولة الامارات ؟


في 10 فبراير 1972 

76.
متى اجري أول تعداد سكاني لدولة الامارات ؟


في العام 1968 

77.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان حاكما لامارة أبوظبي ؟


في الثالث من نوفمبر من عام 2004

78.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة دبي ؟


الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد المكتوم

79.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة الشارقة ؟


الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن سلطان القاسمي

80.
متى تم تعيين الشيخ راشد بن سعيد آل مكتوم حاكما في دبي ؟


في عام 1958 

81.متى ولد الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن صقر القاسمي ؟


في السادس من يوليو عام 1939 بمدينة الشارقة

82.
من كان حاكم امارة الشارقة عند قيام دولة الامارات ؟


المغفور له بإذن الله الشيخ خالد بن محمد القاسمي .

83.
متى تم تعيين الحاكم الحالي لامارة عجمان ؟


عام 1981

84.
من هو مؤسس دولة القواسم في رأس الخيمة ؟


الشيخ رحمة بن مطر القاسمي

85.
متى ولد الشيخ حمد بن محمد الشرقي ؟


في 22 فبراير 1949 

86.
من هو الحاكم لامارة الفجيرة عند قيام دولة الامارات ؟


المغفور له الشيخ محمد بن حمد الشرقي

87.
من هو ولي عهد الحالي لامارة الفجيرة ؟


الشيخ محمد بن حمد بن محمد الشرقى 

88.
متى ولد الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان ؟


عام 1918

89.
اذكر اسم اول حقل بحري لامارة ابوظبي افتتح لانتاج النفط ؟


أم شيف

90.
من كان حاكم امارة ابوظبي قبل الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان ؟


الشيخ شخبوط بن سلطان آل نهيان

91.
لماذا سمي الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان باسمه زايد ؟


باسم جده الأكبر الشيخ زايد بن خليفة آل نهيان

92.
متى تولى الشيخ شخبوط حكم امارة أبوظبي ؟


عام 1927

93.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة عجمان ؟


الشيخ عمار بن حميد بن راشد النعيمى 

94.
من هو ولي عهد لامارة راس الخيمة ؟

سمو الشيخ سعود بن صقر القاسمي

----------


## M!ss Sw!ft

يزاج الله خير هند...
ماقصرتي الصراحه

انا روحي كنت ادور اسئلة عن الامارات ^^

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووووووره الغاليه

----------


## غلاي زايد

صراحة قمة الذوووق يا هند 

ما تنلامين ( بنت ابوها زاايد )

----------


## أم ورد

جزاك الله الجنة وما قصرتي

----------


## استندرا

يسلموووووو يعطيج العافيه~

----------


## شجون الغرام

هند سلطان ماشالله ماقصرة

----------


## أفكااار

يزاج الله خير استفدت من الاجوبه*-*

----------


## ملكة قروب

تسلمين الغاليه هند اشكرج دومج راعيه وواجب

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووورين حبيباتي

----------


## بسمة إلم

شكراااااااااااااا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ريم الفلا4

مشكورة اختي علي الموضوع حلو جميل روعة نايسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## دلوعة خطيبي

up up

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكوووووووورين

----------


## بنت شريفة

لو سمحتي انا بغيت مقباض حك بنتي الصغيرة بس ايكون بشغل اليد

----------


## ~بنوته وبس~

ثاااااااانكس واايد و الله انقذتيني

----------


## [email protected]

تسلمييييييييين فديتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج كاقصرتي لولاج ماكنا حصلنا الاجوبه فديتج الغاليه

----------


## يمنات

مشكورة هنوده 
بارك الله فيج  :Smile:

----------

